# NO FIRE???



## 1SweetHonda (Dec 3, 2009)

ok lets see how good u guys are. my buddy has a 08 800 popo efi turn the key and u get the display but hit the start button and it turns over but no fire at the plug the have allready changed the computer, ignition switch, coil, crank postion sensor, and changing the stator now if that doesnt work anybody else got and ideas im a really good electrician so im also looking for a wiring diagram for this bike. We are going to tear into the harness and see if i can trace down what it is thanks very much guys


----------



## kd5hqf (Dec 5, 2009)

its alot newer than mine but i had trouble with the spark plug boot. Had to cut about a 1/4 inch off and re thread it. it should have a screw like point in it sometimes the get corroded or come loose. 
Hope this helps...


----------



## terry11 (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't figure out mine either, 2009 poloris razar 800-s, no fire to the coil


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

terry11 said:


> I can't figure out mine either, 2009 poloris razar 800-s, no fire to the coil


http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=12476

^ Try that.


----------



## bstomper (Jan 9, 2012)

I would try all of the electrical plugs also and make sure that they are not wet and completely plugged in. I had a similar problem with my 08 rzr and that was the problem.


----------



## bruteforcematt (Mar 4, 2012)

As a polaris tech I run into this problem a good bit. Most of the time its a bad left thumb swith.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

bruteforcematt said:


> As a polaris tech I run into this problem a good bit. Most of the time its a bad left thumb swith.


You're a polaris tech? Awesome! glad to have you on board!


----------

